# Forest Trees of Maine



## PB (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is a link to tree identification in the Northeast. It is specific to Maine, but many trees are found further south and west. It is 114 pages for free, or you can order the centennial edition for around $10. I have to say this is the best tree identification book I have found. The centennial edition has great photos and other identification information. Hope this helps someone. 

http://www.maine.gov/doc/mfs/pubs/ftm/ftm.pdf


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 7, 2009)

*Good stuff!*

That is great thanks! I am gonna print it out and refer to it as I have some logs that I am processing for heating wood that I am confused as to what they are!!!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks PB,

Very cool.


----------

